# Spencer Matthews left I'm A Celeb due to steroid addiction



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Does he even lift

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3328336/Spencer-Matthews-reveals-steroid-addiction-blame-decision-exit-m-Celebrity-just-THREE-days.html


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

only when he's due on camera by the looks of things bro lol 

he was saying that he wanted to prove how hard boys from Chelsea were and all that haha


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

we know bruv

makes me even madder that his obvious publicity stunt is reaching so far that we have multiple threads on it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Should make a new program

Im on Tren get me out of here!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tbf the article says he only just started taking them recently, which is true by the looks of it. Got kicked out for "health concerns for going cold turkey" :lol:


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Tbf the article says he only just started taking them recently, which is true by the looks of it. Got kicked out for "health concerns for going cold turkey" :lol:


out of likes pal lol, also heard that gear is a no go in Australia so he might of still been taking!! Who knows haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

workinprogress1 said:


> we know bruv
> 
> makes me even madder that his obvious publicity stunt is reaching so far that we have multiple threads on it


I haven't seen any.

If it bothers you.....don't read them and comment. Snorted.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I haven't seen any.
> 
> If it bothers you.....don't read them and comment. Snorted.


you go bro


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just been chatting with my mum about it :lol: "See, I knew there's a reason he's so bolshy and aggressive and disrespectful to women, steroids do that. They make you angry all the time as well." Almost blew my own cover. "Oh, do they mother??? Do I look angry to you??? I SAID DO I LOOK fu**ing ANGRY TO YOU!!!???"


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Addicted to steroids pmsl he must have been lepping for a few d.bol lol

if that was the case their only in there for 3 wks a gram of sus before he went in would have been fine. Well done you d!ck you just got steriods more bad press


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

I recall in '88 when the Ben Johnson shite hit the fan after his Olympic success the press showed their ignorance big time regarding steroids. On the other hand, would they be expected to know?

As for Spencer, imo he's a silly boy on many levels. Good looking bloke but doubt he will be by time he's in 40's sadly.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

More like he got his appearance fee and didn't fancy eating kangaroos bollox


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Do people honestly think he's not in good shape?

He's in better shape than 99% of this forum!


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Do people honestly think he's not in good shape?
> 
> He's in better shape than 99% of this forum!


He's small as f**k, I'd squash this little joker


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Merkleman said:


> He's small as f**k, I'd squash this little joker


Perhaps. But he'd get more shags than you...


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Smitch and Spencer sitting in a tree, k.i.s.s.i.n.g. :rolleye:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Do people honestly think he's not in good shape?
> 
> He's in better shape than 99% of this forum!


Far from true. The guys in decent shape I don't denay but to say better than 99% of the forum is foolish and borderline disrespectful to everyone grafting their arrse off.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No arms..no chest...no shoulders

No legs either

Wtf he's been training?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Do people honestly think he's not in good shape?
> 
> He's in better shape than 99% of this forum!


Probably, but only cause he's lean. He'd look like s**t next to the average user on here if they were to go on a cut though I reckon. Good facial aesthetics though.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> No arms..no chest...no shoulders
> 
> No legs either
> 
> Wtf he's been training?


Your hardly worlds apart from him just lower body fat. I dunno what people get out of abusing him it just seems like jealousy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Your hardly worlds apart from him just lower body fat. I dunno what people get out of abusing him it just seems like jealousy


he does looks like s**t...for someone that lives of the way they look..

Plenty more money and time than me too.. And 10 years younger too still an ugly basta4do lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You've been gone a long time mate. Forum is full of cu**s these days


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Your hardly worlds apart from him just lower body fat. I dunno what people get out of abusing him it just seems like jealousy


he does looks like s**t...for someone that lives of the way they look..

Plenty more money and time than me too.. And 10 years younger too still an ugly basta4do lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

he looks s**t to say he's on the juice. f'cking disgrace what he did to ollie too


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Just been chatting with my mum about it :lol: "See, I knew there's a reason he's so bolshy and aggressive and disrespectful to women, steroids do that. They make you angry all the time as well." Almost blew my own cover. "Oh, do they mother??? Do I look angry to you??? I SAID DO I LOOK fu**ing ANGRY TO YOU!!!???"


took me ages to comfort her after your outburst, cheers


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No arms..no chest...no shoulders
> 
> No legs either
> 
> Wtf he's been training?


squats 190kg for reps


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

He wasn't addicted to steroids, he was addicted to "dem gainz brah". fu**ing media BS.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

dads army springs to mind " STUPID BOY "


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Not everyone wants to be massive. Wish da fcuk I had his body


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Truth is a large portion of the forum don't look better than him and everyone isnt grafting their ass off that's why they don't look better than he does


I stand by my point, albeit slightly less adamantly as your post is well valid.

I never slated the guy.



DatGuy said:


> Truth is a large portion of the forum don't look better than him and everyone isnt grafting their ass off that's why they don't look better than he does


I stand by my point, albeit slightly less adamantly as your post is well valid.

I never slated the guy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Do people honestly think he's not in good shape?
> 
> He's in better shape than 99% of this forum!


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

this c**t earns £100k a year so they say, and is part of made in chelsea...and im supposed to be impressed by this cu**s "addiction" lol or transformation?

gtfo..he has more than enough many to have a great clean diet, the best drugs on the market..trainers, coaches, and people to do his diet and drugs. and he works for a reality tv show, he has more than enough free time to hit the gym etc. unlike people who work hard for there money.

he looks like s**t period.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> this c**t earns £100k a year so they say, and is part of made in chelsea...and im supposed to be impressed by this cu**s "addiction" lol or transformation?
> 
> gtfo..*he has more than enough many to have a great clean diet, the best drugs on the market..trainers, coaches, and people to do his diet and drugs.* and he works for a reality tv show, he has more than enough free time to hit the gym etc. unlike people who work hard for there money.
> 
> he looks like s**t period.


You are aware that he still has to restrict his calorific intake all on his own?

A "clean" diet costs very little you know.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


>


That's a quality transformation, no doubt about it. You reckon that's possible in six weeks Banzi? Would need some discipline, hats off to him I say.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That's a quality transformation, no doubt about it. You reckon that's possible in six weeks Banzi? Would need some discipline, hats off to him I say.


If he has been out of the gym for a while and starts straight back with a good strict diet, its going to happen.

Most people cant follow a strict hard diet to achieve those results so they poo poo the efforts of others.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> If he has been out of the gym for a while and starts straight back with a good strict diet, its going to happen.
> 
> Most people cant follow a strict hard diet to achieve those results so they poo poo the efforts of others.


I can't follow a diet for 6 hours, never mind 6 weeks mate. Truthfully I'd love to get to that sort of BF but I'm lazy when it comes to diet. One day.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> this c**t earns £100k a year so they say, and is part of made in chelsea...and im supposed to be impressed by this cu**s "addiction" lol or transformation?
> 
> gtfo..he has more than enough many to have a great clean diet, the best drugs on the market..trainers, coaches, and people to do his diet and drugs. and he works for a reality tv show, he has more than enough free time to hit the gym etc. unlike people who work hard for there money.
> 
> he looks like s**t period.


Maybe his goal is to look good, obviously it's not to be a bodybuilder. No matter how much money we have, we all have different goals. I still think it's harsh and stupid to say he looks sh1t. May well be a [email protected] but looks good. Show us your 24st ripped frame


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> If he has been out of the gym for a while and starts straight back with a good strict diet, its going to happen.
> 
> Most people cant follow a strict hard diet to achieve those results so they poo poo the efforts of others.


As strict as that "stage-ready" diet you posted a while back?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Some of you guys are seriously ****ed in the head trying to say he looks like s**t. You're judging regular people using bodybuilding standards. Do you realise how mentally ill that is? Do you think people in real life give a crap about having capped delts, huge traps and roadmap vascularity? Lmao.

He looks better than 99% of the general public, he's lean, has pecs and has visible abs. That's what women want.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> As strict as that "stage-ready" diet you posted a while back?


If you want things to happen in 6 weeks you have to be strict.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you want things to happen in 6 weeks you have to be strict.


I can cut like a mofo in 6 weeks


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

about threefiddy


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> i agree, lance armstrong for example was caught using PED. and you would not think just by looking at him, he would be using gear..it is not all about the big freaky "24st ripped frame" lol
> 
> what annoys me is this guy spencer, claims to have an "addiction". that he cant go longer then 48 hours without being on them..that in its self, THAT is mental health issues and lack of self confidence. now all this will do now, is the media will pump out more ignorant bullshit for even more weak minded people to believe in. that you need to be "addicted" to steroids to achieve a body like this mans?? all that will do is make younger guys like myself or younger. believe you need to shoot up to attain a look like this spencer guy?? and you know the younger generation of today suffer with self conscious issues and low self esteem, the majority anyway. and that will make more younger men turn to steroids. each to there own tho. i just believe in seeing the bigger picture, not if this guy is 24st and ripped.
> 
> and i also never once said i am 24st and ripped nor do i want to be. because id look like a chode at my height lol


That headline "addicted to steroids" didn't half stand out but reading through the article I never seen that statement to be fair to him, that was the media bull sh1tting as usual


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

RexEverthing said:


> As strict as that "stage-ready" diet you posted a while back?


By any chance do you have the link to that post?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The responses in this thread are a perfect example of why bodybuilders get such a bad rep as insecure, jealous poofs. The guy doesn't look like s**t at all. By our standards he's not big at all, but then by our standards a lot of us look small. Going by avatars, a lot of the people insulting his physique aren't much bigger than him really or have worse insertions and so on.



Jboy67 said:


> this c**t earns £100k a year so they say, and is part of made in chelsea...and im supposed to be impressed by this cu**s "addiction" lol or transformation?
> 
> gtfo..he has more than enough many to have a great clean diet, the best drugs on the market..trainers, coaches, and people to do his diet and drugs. and he works for a reality tv show, he has more than enough free time to hit the gym etc. unlike people who work hard for there money.
> 
> he looks like s**t period.


If you think those reality shows pay a good wage, you're deluded mate. They do it for the fame, they get paid relatively f**k all so still have to have a career. The majority of these seemingly rich reality stars run their own businesses.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

No fckning arm definition whatsoever....does this cvnt even lift?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> No fckning arm definition whatsoever....does this cvnt even lift?


To be completely honest his arms look the same as yours.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

> No fckning arm definition whatsoever....does this cvnt even lift?


go easy on him bro...he is afraid of going "cold turkey" on testosterone or whatever he was taking for longer than 48 hours.

dont you realize just how serious that is?? its an addiction !!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Assholes like this lead to loss of products for us.

He is a fu**ing goon.

News now will be"daily mail pushes for steroid bans" etc.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

> Assholes like this lead to loss of products for us.
> 
> He is a fu**ing goon.
> 
> News now will be"daily mail pushes for steroid bans" etc.


exactly mate, exactly my point. let alone all the younger ones who think that only way to achieve a body like his is to juice and to be afraid of coming off for longer than 48 hours??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> No fckning arm definition whatsoever....does this cvnt even lift?


What are you saying spaghetti arms? Lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

safc49 said:


> By any chance do you have the link to that post?


No sorry mate but the title was something like stage ready diet or something. @banzi might know


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/246654-the-ultimate-fat-loss-stage-condition-diet/


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/246654-the-ultimate-fat-loss-stage-condition-diet/


@safc49



banzi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/246654-the-ultimate-fat-loss-stage-condition-diet/


Thanks!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

DLTBB said:


> To be completely honest his arms look the same as yours.


Bad lighting in thatg pic and I don't juice either pal.

17" defined arms @ 5'9 unassisted by drugs ain't too shabby son


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Jealousy in this thread is unbelievable.

Not that it matters started training with "Natural" Shaun Stafford this year.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No arms..no chest...no shoulders
> 
> No legs either
> 
> Wtf he's been training?


Decent face, physique no better than most of the labourers on the building site near my work and I highly doubt most of them use . In good shape ,compared to an office desk jockey , or a pie eating champion, but nothing special and personally I wouldn't think he uses from the looks of him. . If I was him I would have kept my use of juice to myself . Apart from anything else, if he has a modicum of intelligence he must know how the press just love to talk s**t about steriod use,he shouldn't encourage it. His physique is easily achieveable, without steriods, if you show some committment in the gym and watch your diet. Unless you were s**t out of luck in the genetics department, or you are weak minded.

Iam not jealous of his body in the least ,if he had the body of arnold or serge nubret I still wouldn't be jealous but the above comment would be far more positive . I have no idea who he is, I might be jealous if he pulls loads of stunners,


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Is it really that difficult for some of you fellas to fathom that not everybody who goes to the gym or uses gear wants to look like Phil Heath?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> Bad lighting in thatg pic and I don't juice either pal.
> 
> 17" defined arms @ 5'9 unassisted by drugs ain't too shabby son


Thought you admitted to previous AAS use?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

He looks better than 90% of people on here lmao.

People's views are so distorted it is unreal...can't actually believe it.

Maybe people should spend more time looking at physiques IRL then fapping over photoshopped fitness model pictures


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Drogon said:


> He looks better than 90% of people on here lmao.
> 
> People's views are so distorted it is unreal...can't actually believe it.
> 
> Maybe people should spend more time looking at physiques IRL then fapping over photoshopped fitness model pictures


but I likes to faps.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> go easy on him bro...he is afraid of going "cold turkey" on testosterone or whatever he was taking for longer than 48 hours.
> 
> dont you realize just how serious that is?? its an addiction !!


Being that he said he was on "tablets" it sounds like he did a Dbol only cycle. He's apparently going into fu**ing rehab now?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3330019/Spencer-Matthews-check-rehab-steroid-addiction-revelation-forced-early-exit-m-Celebrity-jungle.html

The whole thing is getting ridiculous. What it sounds like is, he didn't do a single bit of fu**ing research, had 0 awareness of the post-cycle recovery period and the chance that he might feel a bit s**t once he came off and now he thinks he's addicted. IDIOT.


----------

